# 3.0.7 kernel breaks powertop

## tristen

Powertop works fine with 3.0.6, but upon upgrading to 3.0.7 today, I now get the message "no ACPI power usage estimate available."

Any ideas?

----------

## ultraslinky

Well, the basic first question to ask is, have you enabled all the ACPI related options in the kernel config? I think powertop always suggests what might be turned off in the kernel.

----------

## tristen

I did a make oldconfig, and used my old .config (which worked fine with powertop under 3.0.6).

----------

## j_c_p

3.0.7 ?

According to kernel.org, I can read : stable:  3.0.4  2011-08-29

----------

## Gusar

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> 3.0.7 ?
> 
> According to kernel.org, I can read : stable:  3.0.4  2011-08-29

 

Yes, but kernel.org also says the latest kernel is 3.1-rc4, but it's 3.1-rc10. kernel.org is still not fully operational yet. The latest stable is 3.0.7

I haven't looked at 3.0.7 yet, but powertop depends on some things that were marked "deprecated" for quite some time now. Maybe they finally got removed in 3.0.7? Not likely that they would in a minor stable update, but who knows.

----------

## ultraslinky

Maybe they are referring to the /proc directories? They have been deprecated for a while but virtually everything uses them (acpid and stuff). Do you still have those directories in 3.0.7?

----------

## tristen

Hi All,

It's not really a bug. ACPI information gets printed only when I unplug now, for some reason. It might be due to changing my laptop-mode-tools / version and config, but I'm not sure.

----------

## Gusar

 *tristen wrote:*   

> It's not really a bug. ACPI information gets printed only when I unplug now, for some reason.

 

That's completely normal. All the acpi info in powertop is based on the discharge rate. And there's no discharging if you're plugged in. It's weird that you had info before even when plugged in. Can't imagine it was correct.

----------

